# Kenya, Ghana, France... Etc



## Glenak1911 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi all, I'm entertaining the idea of leaving the US. I live in NY now, and as much as I love the city, I hate the systematic and institutional racism that plagues this country. My family is from Barbados, but I'd like to explore other African countries or maybe France. I was thinking of Ghana first, but I'm open to other African countries as well as progressive European countries. I work in IT, and I am planning a trip of places I'd like to visit in order to scope out where I'd be most comfortable moving. I'd like some advice from anyone who has something to offer, as far as jobs, cultural climate, transitioning, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pauldf (Aug 5, 2015)

I can tell you a bit about Kenya. It might be difficult to get an official work permit, but if you do all your IT work online, it probably doesn't count as "working in Kenya" and anyway the authorities will hardly know about it. You can stay for three months on a "visitor's pass" (tourist visa) which can be extended for three months more. Some people live in Kenya on one visitor's pass after another, but they have to leave East Africa every three or six months. I think you can do the same in Tanzania and Uganda. Not quite sure what you mean by "cultural climate", maybe you can explain.


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

very interesting to know


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

When you get to 5 posts pm me and I can put you in touch with a friend who runs an IT firm in Kenya. He can also guide you on all things "complicated" in Kenya.


----------

